# Audi 100 in salvage yard - mint - Blackstone, Mass.



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

Hey guys,
Not sure where else to put this, but there is a very nice (complete, not rusty) Audi 100 in a salvage yard in Blackstone, Mass. I've seen it in my last two visits - beautiful blue leather/leatherette interior, doorcards, dash, carpets - all 100% there. Body panels are likewise mint. I think all it is missing is one hubcap. 


































_Modified by FujiTekniques at 5:30 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Audi 100 in salvage yard - mint - Blackstone, Mass. (FujiTekniques)*

Pics added.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Audi 100 in salvage yard - mint - Blackstone, Mass. (FujiTekniques)*

On my way next week!


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Audi 100 in salvage yard - mint - Blackstone, Mass. (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_On my way next week!

Awesome! I wanted to see this one saved, or at least have her parts go on to other cars.


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: Audi 100 in salvage yard - mint - Blackstone, Mass. (FujiTekniques)*

Dang, I need one of those for parts out west.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Audi 100 in salvage yard - mint - Blackstone, Mass. (Mr. Rabboto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rabboto* »_Dang, I need one of those for parts out west.









...well, let's see some pics of yours...there aren't many left!


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: Audi 100 in salvage yard - mint - Blackstone, Mass. (teach2)*

Sure, mine's a 72 LS with 43k miles.








Know any good part sources? I plan on doing a semi restoration. My interior is almost perfect with the exception of the cracks in the dash.


----------



## triplett (Jan 2, 2013)

realize its been years since this post was made, but curious if you restored this? pics!


----------

